# where to live in mexico



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

People are always asking where should I live in Mexico I hope this helps


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

That's absolutely meaningless ... without more explananation and detail explaining the criteria and who made the determination.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

MJB5293 said:


> People are always asking where should I live in Mexico I hope this helps


I agree with the chart

Come to Queretaro!!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Source of information is right there
Not all charts have lots of information about how they made them, for instance, USA Today's ones


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.gabinete.mx/site/sites/default/files/pdfs/GCE_DOSSIER_CM.pdf


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not sure that would help me since there is not one city on the list where I would live..same with the best countries in the world ..I guess my priorities are different ...


----------



## mosquitou (Nov 2, 2013)

It depends on what you are looking for. In the Baja area Los Cabos or La Paz would be my option, in the Center, I would go for Guanajuato or San Miguel and Southern Part my option will be Merida or Campeche, but again it depends in what your preferences are.

Good Luck!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

All nice places but we all have our priorities and particular preferences.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Of course in interpreting those charts, one would have to keep in mind that they portray the opinion of Mexicans of all ages, not expat retirees. While they would have some criteria in common, the main differences between the two groups would probably be in terms of: age, location of extended family, is it a good place to raise children, and economic prospects (job possibilities).


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

Gee, I didn't see SMA or Guanajuato listed there!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

mosquitou said:


> It depends on what you are looking for. In the Baja area Los Cabos or La Paz would be my option, in the Center, I would go for Guanajuato or San Miguel and Southern Part my option will be Merida or Campeche, but again it depends in what your preferences are.
> 
> Good Luck!



That´s all fine but since when did Merida migrate to Southern Mexico?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Merida is south of many parts of Mexico, isn't it?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like it is north of Guadlajara which is not considered souther Mexico..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> It looks like it is north of Guadlajara which is not considered souther Mexico..


I used to think of the Yucatan Peninsula as southern since it is the furthest from the northern border of Mexico. Then I visited there and was surprised to discover that I was still at almost the same latitude as Guadalajara. Actually, Merida and the Yucatan are eastern Mexico.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Actualy, as a native of the Alabama Gulf Coast (Merida is almost directly south of Mobile where Dawg lived for a time - two of my favorite towns), I can assure the reader that The Yucatan is the birthplace of sea monsters who are born and begin maturing in the constatnly warm gulf waters between Sisal and Cabo Catoche on the peninsula. In August and September, when the gulf waters around Mobile start getting quite warm and in the mid-80s or so, the monsters are reputed to migrate from the beaches of The Yucatan to the beaches of Alabama and Northwest Florida and every Alabama child, including little Hound Dog, knows that when swimming in those warm gulf coast waters at that time of year among these critters coming up form The Yucatan may result in one getting one´s tush stung by said unpleasant creatures who are tempermantally unsuited at having to share thse waters with humans and, after all, it´s their bailiwick so who is to blame them for exhibiting a bit of annoyance at having to swim about those beautiful and crystalline waters with Hound Dog just down from Montgomery. 

For those of you who have not been there, the Gulf Coast beaches from Progreso to Isla Holbox are very nice with mostly pure white sand embracing a calm surf and clear aquamarine waters. Forget overpaying on the nearby Caribbean. I just wish they would stop sending those Portuguese Man-of-War monsters to Dauphin Island to sting us fat boys.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Traveling the Yucatan for many years (since 1952) I have never seen gulf waters as Dog describes:

"For those of you who have not been there, the Gulf Coast beaches from Progreso to Isla Holbox are very nice with mostly pure white sand embracing a calm surf and clear aquamarine waters."

He is describing the QR coast,Islas Mujeres and Cozumel, and Bacalar....

If the beaches and water were as described there would be many more folks flocking to the area and would be as crowed and expensive as the Caribbean side.......

The standing joke about gulf waters is you do not need sun tan lotion because of all the oil in the water.....IMHMO


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have seen the see how Hound Dog describes it as I was with him and several other people, I guess it depends on the time you go there. We have been there in the summer and November never in the inter so maybe that is the difference. 

We went swimming in the gulf many times and never had oil on us or saw it on the beach either. On the other hand we were on the road south of Mahajual and the place was covered with junk, it al depends on the currants , the wind and how long the last hurricane had gone through.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> I have seen the see how Hound Dog describes it as I was with him and several other people, I guess it depends on the time you go there. We have been there in the summer and November never in the inter so maybe that is the difference.
> 
> We went swimming in the gulf many times and never had oil on us or saw it on the beach either. On the other hand we were on the road south of Mahajual and the place was covered with junk, it al depends on the currants , the wind and how long the last hurricane had gone through.


We looked at renting in Progreso. The owner, a French Canadian, said part of the year the water was crystal clear but when the northern fronts started coming in it would get murky.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes as I said we do not go ther ein the winter so cannot tell you about the winter. One year we were there for the day of the Dead and the weather and the see were beautiful so we have not been there when the seasweed shows up and when it is murky.


----------



## Eldora (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi anyone know good cheap areas in Ensenada to rent????


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

Eldora said:


> Hi anyone know good cheap areas in Ensenada to rent????


Check out Talkbaja.com or bajanomad.com

Lot's of people will clue you in there.


----------



## Eldora (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you for your help, I am renting for 6 months, nice flat, really did not know how bad the water situation, but adaptable I am.

So we now know how it is working and will look for a residence we really want and area that is convenient for our lives , chatting is the best way to get want you want in Ensenada, lol


----------

